# Trying to source Peerless 830860 in the US



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

For about a year now, I have been trying to purchase 6-8 Peerless 830860. Everytime I attempt to make an order, I always get an "out of stock" or back order notice. Does anyone know where I might be able to find these in the US? (like immediately)

Madisound is the #1 "out of stock" offender... Must be a great speaker.

Thank you.


----------



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know if it will help but Parts Express has a lot of peerless models on buyout specials,http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?searchFilter=&srchExt=PROMO&perPage=9&sortBy=1&layout=GRID&page=8&srchPrice=&srchCat=&srchMfg=&srchPromo=22 maybe there's a model close enough. If not you can get them in Canada at Solen Electronique in Quebec http://www.solen.ca/pub/cms_nf_catalogue_fiche.php?id=345&nobut=1 I hope this helps....Mark


----------



## dnaples (Aug 22, 2009)

I purchase many drivers from Madisound and have had great support. They are at the mercy of Peerless manufacturing for delivery of their drivers to them. Only once did I have a delay in their shipment to me and it was due to the factory delay in making the model drivers I ordered. They told me when they expected delivery and met that date for my shipment.
Don


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I ended up purchasing these from Parts Express. I was getting antsy, so I made an inquiry with PE, and they informed me that they were able to special order them. With the price being over $98, the shipping ended up being free. (and they were a couple dollars cheaper than Madisound) So it worked out pretty well.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Solid7, good to see you got what you needed. Both Madisound and PartsExpress are great companies to buy from in my experience. I'm particularly fond of PartsExpress though as I feel their service is top notch. I have a whole sale account with them.

Let us know how the drivers work out for you!


----------

